# Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex



## tams (1. Sep. 2008)

Hallo, habe heute günstig eine 5-Kammer Reihenvortex erstanden (siehe Foto) und bitte nun freundlichst um Empfehlungen für die beste Bestückung sowie falls möglich die ein oder andere günstige Bezugsquelle.

Hier der Filer:






Der Filter kommt an meinen 20000l-Teich und wird mit BA & Skimmer in Schwerkraft betrieben.

Vielen Dank für Tipps

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Alex1005 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Ich seh auf dem Foto nur drei Kammern...


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Ne, die hinteren zwei sind noch mal unterteilt. 
Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi,

ich denke mal das sind 5 Kammern..... 

Vortex läuft über, dann von unten nach oben, die nächste Kammer läuft dann wieder über, usw. 

Auf einer Seitenansicht mit den Kammern wäre das sicherlich besser zu erkennen.....:smoki

Aber der hat nur einen Einlauf, da wird es sicherlich schwer, BA und Skimmer zu regeln. Oder willst du noch einen zweiten Einlauf einbauen


----------



## tams (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi, 

das mit dem 2. Einlauf ist momentan nicht das Problem. Werde das Rohr für den Skimmer und das Rohr vom BA zusammenführen (so: Y).
Frage ist, welche Filtermedien ihr empfehlen würdet und ob ihr günstige Quellen nennen könnt. Vielen Dank für Tipps.

Gruß+Torsten


----------



## koimen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo Torsten

 Zum Beispiel:
1. Vortex
2. Kammer Filterbürsten
3. Kammer Japanmatte oder ähnliches
4. Kammer Biomedienträger wie Helix/Aquarock oder ähnliches 
5. Pumpen-Kammer

habe selber zb. nur die Bürsten und eine Japanmatte 200x100cm' im Einsatz der Rest ist momentan mit Gratismaterial gefüllt (Stromerreste in Stücke geschnitten etc.).


----------



## tams (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo koimen, 

danke für Deine Hinweise. 
Habe hier vielfach gelesen, daß die Vortex als Vorfilter eigentlich zu klein ist und einige auch dort schon Filterbürsten reinlegen. Was meinst Du?
Bin mit dem 5-Kammmern Reihenvortex noch etwas unbedarft und weiß auch noch nicht was und wieviel ich in jede Kammer reinlegen soll. Auch fehlen mir noch die Bezugsquellen.

Beste Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
haben die kammern einzelne schmutzabläufe?


----------



## tams (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Ja haben sie.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Dodi (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo Torsten,

Du hast es also getan...

Hoffentlich hast Du nicht zuviel Geld für den Reihenvortex ausgegeben. :beeten 

Ich hatte Dir ja erzählt, dass unser alter Reihenvortex nix getaugt hat, schon gar nicht ohne vernünftige Vorabscheidung. Hast Du denn da etwas geplant, z. B. Spaltsieb, Siebfilter-Patrone o. ä.?

Ich hatte Dir ja schon angeboten:
Wenn Du noch Filtermaterial benötigst, ich hätte noch 5 Sack Aquarock übrig (kostenlos) und spätestens zum Frühjahr Japanmatten (gegen Entgeld), da schweineteuer.


----------



## koimen (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*



			
				tams schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo koimen,
> 
> danke für Deine Hinweise.
> Habe hier vielfach gelesen, daß die Vortex als Vorfilter eigentlich zu klein ist und einige auch dort schon Filterbürsten reinlegen. Was meinst Du?
> ...




Hallo Thorsten

Jep ist schon so......kommt natürlich auf die Durchlaufzeit/Verbleibzeit im Vortex drauf an bzw. Pumpenleistung. Bei mir ist es auch zu schnell....habe in meinem selbstgebastelten "Vortex" auch bereits Bürsten im Einsatz 
 Bezugsquellen.......google nach dem Material nach Wunsch und du wirst schnell Preisvergleiche haben. Gibt aber bereits Qualitätsunterschiede zb. schon bei den Bürsten.


----------



## tams (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

@Dodi:
Ja habe nun zugeschlagen, nachdem ich immer zwischen Biotec 36, Selbstbau mit Auerboxen und Reihenvortex schwankte.

Preis war aus meiner Sicht OK. Kann ich ja ruhig erzählen, waren 450 EUR.
Natürlich hatte mich erinnert, daß Dein Reihenvortex nix taugte, aber ich hoffe für meine 20000l wird's reichen. Zumal ich vorhabe im kommenden Frühjahr eine Ultrasieve davorzuschalten. Ultrasieve, Reihenvortex, 12000 Oase Aquamax Eco und UVC sollten doch ausreichen, oder? Bin jedenfalls zuversichtlich.

Habe allerdings noch unendlich viel Arbeit vor mir. Muß noch den Skimmer einbauen, die Filterkammer bauen und meine Teichrandzone korrigieren. 
War ein dummer Baufehler den ich aber in ein, zwei Tagen ausgebügelt habe. Muß mich langsam sputen. Mein alter Patronenfilter schafft's kaum noch und der Teich wird immer trüber.

Liebe Dodi, komme gern auf Dein Angebot mit dem Aquarock zurück. Ist mir ja fast peinlich. Trinkst Du gerne Rotwein? Ich überleg mir was. 

@koimen:
Danke für die Tipps und guten Ratschläge


Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Dodi (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo Torsten,

ich denke, mit dem vorgeschalteten Ultrasieve wird der Filter es packen. 

Übrigens: sieht ja schon klasse aus, was Du gebaut hast. 
Hast Du um den ganzen Teich Holz gelegt, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist?

Denn bau mal schön weiter und melde Dich bald bei mir wg. des Aquarocks, meine Tel.-Nr. müsstest Du ja noch haben.

[OT]Ach ja: Rotwein ist nicht so mein Fall, eher nicht zu trockener Weißwein aber noch lieber Niederegger Marzipan...  [/OT]


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi torsten
also ich habe auch mal ne gute neuigkeit für dich. 
meine bedenken war auch der vortex, wenn du aber einen ultrasieve vorschaltest wirds bestimmt funzen.

ich denke auch wenn du deine kammern richtig bestückst, werden sie ihre biolische dienste zu genüge verrichten.
allerdings würde ich nicht japanmatten, bürsten usw. 
begründung: zu wenig oberfläche des filtermaterials für deine "kleine" filterkammer.
ich würde ( so blöd es auch klingt ) selbst auf dodis gut gemeintes angebot  
gratis-aqarock verzichten. ich selbst hatte es auch, kommt bei mir aber nicht mehr zum einsatz (ist aber ein anderes thema).

ich werde dir natürlich erklären warum:

bei deinem teichvolumen mit koibesatz, benötigst du einiges mehr an biologischer filterungwie zb. ein gartenteich.
wo andere bei dieser größe schon ibc einsetzen, hast du nur den reihenfilter.
du kannst aber mit dem richtigen filtermaterial und ganz wichtig, der richtigen
durchströmung, des fast ganzen filtermediums, eine menge mehr rausholen als aus einem schlecht konstruierten ibc.
über das filtermaterial habe ich hier mal was geschrieben
guckst du : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18497

der reihenfilter ist ideal wie zb. __ hel-x effektiv einzusetzten. 
ich habe einen kleineren bei mir im einsatz, um einfach ( für mich ) mal aus zu testen, wieviel man bei einer vernünftigen bauweise benötigt
und meine erfolge sprechen für sich. 

aber jetzt zu deinem filter.

mein persönlicher vorschlag wäre ein umbau deines filters.
zwischenwände bleiben drin und werden aber gleichmäßig ( wo das filtermedium sitzt ) bohrungen angebracht.so kannst du dir sicher sein das die filterkörper fast vollständig durchströmt werden und du das maximum heraus holen kannst.
bodenauflage in jeder kammer,
damit dir mal beim spülen zb. das hel-x nicht abhaut, einbauen, fertig.

du kannst dir ja mal gedanken darüber machen. 
bei fragen stehe ich dir natürlich gerne zur verfügung.


----------



## tams (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi Jürgen, 

heissen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Ratschläge, denen ich als quasi Anfänger gerne folgen würde. Auch Deinen Beitrag über die "richtige" Filtermaterialbestückung fand ich sehr überzeugend. 

Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann wäre - eine gute Filtermaterialbestückung vorausgesetzt - mein Filter auch ohne Ultrasieve schon fast ausreichend. Das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht.

Werde Deinem Rat folgen und nun auf hxf12kll setzen. Allerdings werfen Deine Ausführungen einige Fragen auf.

Zu meinem Filter hast Du geschrieben:

_Aber jetzt zu deinem filter.
mein persönlicher vorschlag wäre ein umbau deines filters.
zwischenwände bleiben drin und werden aber gleichmäßig ( wo das filtermedium sitzt ) bohrungen angebracht.so kannst du dir sicher sein das die filterkörper fast vollständig durchströmt werden und du das maximum heraus holen kannst. bodenauflage in jeder kammer,
damit dir mal beim spülen zb. das  hel-x nicht abhaut, einbauen, fertig.
_

Zu den Bohrungen: Meinst Du ich soll in die Zwischenwände Löcher bohren? In alle Wände? Und wie viele Löcher? Und wie groß sollten die Löcher sein?

Sorry für meine Fragen, möchte aber meinen Filter nicht "schrotten", wenn's nicht wirklich Sinn macht.

Nächste Frage: Du schreibst _bodenauflage in jeder kammer_
Das verstehe ich nicht, was für eine Bodenauflage?

Letzte Frage(n):
Du meinst ich sollte Helx nehmen, in alle Kammern? 

Vorerst letzte Frage:
Hast Du neben Deinen klasse Tipps nicht eine günstige Bezugsquelle für's Helx? Wäre Dir sehr dankbar, da ich nun langsam "in die Pötte" kommen muß. Mein alter Patronenfilter keucht und hustet schon und das Wasser wird immer trüber.

Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Gruß
Torsten

P.S.: @Dodi: Auch wenn ich auf Dein großzügiges Angebot (Aquarock 4 free) eventuell nicht zurückkomme, weiß ich ja nun womit ich Dir eine kleine Freude machen kann.


----------



## Dodi (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Guten Morgen Torsten,

wg. der Bezugsquellen für __ Hel-x schau doch mal hier.
Manchmal lohnt sich auch die Suche im Forum.  

Filtermedienauflagen findest Du z. B. hier. Die machen Sinn, damit die Abläufe im Filter nicht mit Filtermaterial verstopft werden können. Ich sehe aber gerade, dass die Auflagen ebenfalls 12 mm "Löcher" haben, genau wie das Hel-x, welches Du Dir zulegen möchtest. Du musst auch daran denken, dass der Filterauslauf zum Teich hin ein Gitter bekommt, damit keinerlei Hel-x in den Teich gelangen kann. Ich muss das bei unserem Filter auch noch machen, da kommt dann ein Edelstahlgewebe mit ca. 1 cm Durchmesser hin.

Na ja, wenn Du dann doch kein Aquarock nehmen möchtest, macht ja nix, muss ich dann leider weiter "entsorgen".


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi,




> Ich sehe aber gerade, dass die Auflagen ebenfalls 12 mm "Löcher" haben, genau wie das __ Hel-x, welches Du Dir zulegen möchtest.



Die 12 mm stehen für die Auflagendicke!

Rastermaß bei der FMA ist 18x18mm............ 

Daher würde ich sagen man nimmt das Hel-X 14
und besorge sich z.B. auch hier die Lichtstegplatte mit dem Rastermaß 13x13mm. :smoki 

Die hab ich auch im Gebrauch und ist bislang das kleinste Rastermaß welches ich gefunden habe, bei den Koi-Händlern...... 

Es ist zwar Knapp aber es funzt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
die bodenauflage-und helix-frage wurde hier ja schon beantwortet. 



> Zu den Bohrungen: Meinst Du ich soll in die Zwischenwände Löcher bohren? In alle Wände? Und wie viele Löcher? Und wie groß sollten die Löcher sein?



genau, wie ich schon sagte, hast du bei so einem filter die möglichkeit die ganze filtermasse zu durchströmen. ich weiß das weils bei mir genauso ist.

für genauere angaben müßtest du mir noch mal ein paar bilder vom innenleben des filters einstellen, dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen.



> Du meinst ich sollte Helx nehmen, in alle Kammern?



sagen wirs mal so:
ich will hier keinerlei __ hel-x werbung betreiben. 

dir stehen für deine teichgröße mit kois im verhälntnis nur eine kleines biologische filtervolumen zur verfügung. wenn du nicht vergrößern willst mußt du also in einer "kleinen kammer" viel filteroberfläche schaffen. und das kannst du nur mit einem filtermaterial ausgleichen das eben eine große oberfläche besitzt.
verstanden? 
verschieden filtermedien bringen übrigens nichts. ob du japanmatten hel-x oder aqarock mit rein packst. die bakterien sind immer die gleichen.



> Sorry für meine Fragen, möchte aber meinen Filter nicht "schrotten", wenn's nicht wirklich Sinn macht.



in der regel gebe ich hier keine vorschläge an mitglieder zum filterverschrotten weiter.
stimmt nicht, 
 bei ein paar würde ich da schon ne ausnahme machen, aber keine sorge, bei dir nicht.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi Torsten,

was vllt. noch beim Löcher Bohren von Bedeutung wäre ist, wie fließt das Wasser jetzt von Kammer zu Kammer.  

So wie ich es hier aufgrund der unterschiedlich hohen Trennwände vermutet habe, oder doch anders 

Wenn ja, bräuchtest du ja nur jede zweite Wand Bohren, wenn der Filter in Waage steht. Denn bei den niedrigeren Trennwänden würde das Wasser ja eh über die gesamte Breite Überlaufen.

Da müsstest du dann das Filtermedium ( __ Hel-X ) wieder am abhauen hindern.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
gut mitgedacht olli. 
deshalb brauchen wir ja mal eine paar bilder von innen.


----------



## tams (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Habe verstanden, Fotos kommen gleich.

Gruß
T.


----------



## tams (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hier soeben gemachte Fotos zur Ansicht.:

   

   

 



Vielen Dank und Gruß
Torsten

Edit:
Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt.


----------



## tams (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Fragen über Fragen: Wenn __ Hel-x, wieviel brauche ich bzw. wieviel sollte ich bestellen bei meinem Filter? Sollte das Hel-x bewegt sein, vielleicht mit Sprudelsteinen?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
erstmal ne frage...auf dem 2 bild, liegt dort der ablass direkt unter wand?

dein boden ist sehr gut für die filterauflage, da mußt du nicht mal füße mit anbringen. einfach nach maß ausschneiden und unten drauf legen. 

ich habe damals sowas vom obi genommen.
guckst du da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22288&d=1204397087

über bewegtes __ hel-x habe ich erst hier was geschrieben.
guckst du bei post 25 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=189009#post189009

die kammern kannst du fast ganz füllen, was ich dir auch raten würde.
du benötigst nur von der filterauflage nach oben zu hel-x ca. 10cm platz, damit du später mal das filterzeugs "umrühren" kannst.

wieviel du brauchst kannst du jetzt ja selber ausrechnen.


----------



## tams (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi Jürgen, 

hmmm was meinst Du genau? Habe nochmal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Hoffe Du siehst es dann besser:

 

 

 

Klasse Tipp für die Filterauflagen, muß sowieso heute noch zum Baumarkt. 
Nur mit der __ Hel-x-Menge muß ich noch mal schauen wieviel ich brauche. 

Gruß
Torsten

Edit: Auch hier Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt...


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi,

ich denke mal das da wo der Schmutzablass unter der Trennwand liegt, einer für beide Kammern ist weil das Wasser da eh von unten nach oben geführt wird, weil dadurch die Kammern eh miteinander verbunden sind...... 

Daher könnten sie eigentlich auch als eine Kammer angesehen werden.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hmm 

wenns so ist wie du denkst, dann muß die wahrscheinlich raus.

ich hoffe mal nicht, das die trennwände für die seitliche stabiltät beitragen.

sieht mir mehr nach reingepappt aus, oder liege ich da falsch?

du kennst die sicherlich besser wie ich olli. ich habe ein anderes material bei meinem reihenfilter.

net, das mir das teil noch verschrotten.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi,

also wenn der Torsten da die Hohen Trennwände rausmacht, dann ist der Filter m.M.n. nix mehr wert.

Da verliert er ja sofort eine Menge Volumen und hat nur noch 'nen 3 Kammer Vortex..... 
Die jetzt von mir mit 1 & 2 gekennzeichneten Wände müsste er dann rausreissen....
 

Das ist nicht gut. 

Das kannst du hier und hier sehen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi olli
du vertsehst mich da nicht ganz.

ich gehe hier gerade die theorie von einer gut funktionierenden __ hel-x kammer durch.
sollten die wände raus __ fliegen, verliert da gar nix an volumen, weil er ja von vorne bis hinten mit hel-x gefüllt ist.

ich finde übrigens meine vorschlag auch nicht besonders gut, aber nicht wegen deinen einwand, sondern weil man den wasserstrom bei kleineren besser leiten kann, als bei einer langen.

ich denke nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi

geistesplitz. 

wir verlängern die wände bis auf 5cm vorm boden. die welt an wasser wird uns da nicht durchfließen, aber fürs rausspülen wirds reichen.


----------



## tams (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Sorry Jungs, ich glaube ich kann Euch nicht mehr ganz folgen.  
Bisher ging es doch darum durch Löcher in den Trennwänden den Fluß zu verbessern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Das könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen. Aber das "verlängern der Wände bis auf 5cm vom Boden" verstehe ich nicht, bitte nicht bös sein.

Hmm, grübel habe eben nochmal nachgemessen. 2 Trennwände sind ja unten 22 cm offen. Ach die meint ihr. Hmm wie sollte ich die verlängern, hmmm...

Ach ja Jürgen, was meinst Du denn wieviel Helx sollte ich denn ordern?

Gruß und Dank an die Geduldigen
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi,

ich glaub bis 5cm ann Boden iss nicht gut wegen der Durchflussmenge....

Der Torsten sollte da vllt. ein DN 110 Rohr-Stück hinlegen ( und Fotogafieren ), 
damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann, wie viel Platz da überhaupt ist.  

Denn ich denke der DN 110 Querschnitt sollte schon als Richtmaß dienen. Nicht das der Filter später immer Überläuft. :smoki 

Oder er macht nur die linke und rechte nach unten hin zu.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi Torsten,

Mess mal die Kammern so aus, wie ich es eingezeichnet habe. Das wäre dann so ab Filtermedienauflage. Wenn alle Kammern gleich Breit sind ( also vom Vortex Richtung Auslauf ) mal 5 und schon hast du das Volumen.


----------



## tams (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi Olli, 

danke für den Tipp. Habe das mal so ausgemessen wie Du gemeint hast. Alle Kammern sind gleich groß.







Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi,

und???

Auf wie viel L kommst du 


Edit:

da kommst ja "nur" auf ca.243L


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi


> da kommst ja "nur" auf ca.243L



merkst du was olli. 

und da hast du noch gut gerechnet. 
nen kleinen volumenabzug haben wir da auch noch.
1 die kammern brauchen unten ne bodenfreiheit von min 5cm, die ihr dazu gerechnet habt. 
2 müssen wir hinten eine großes helxabhaugitter anbauen, das die kammer hinten nochjmal um min 5cm verkleinert, naja soviel das nu auch nicht. 



deshalb sagte ich doch schon, man muß da aus wenig ,viel rausholen
und das geht nur mit guten filtermaterial verbunden mit einer guten durchströmung.

aber keine angst, es wird gehen, mehr habe ich auch nicht.
ich hatte es hier schon mal irgendwo angekünigt, das ich in diesem jahr das testen würde und es hat gefunzt. 
außerdem abreite ich gerade an einen neuen biofilter der doppelt soviel oberfäche wie __ hel-x hat und damit könnte man theoretisch torstens biofilterleistung um 100% ohne vergrößerung erhöhen.
ist aber noch im versuch und ein anderes thema. (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19095)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem siebfilter geplant?
sitzt der vor dem reihenfilter, könnten wir den vortex vorne auch noch mit hel-x bestücken, bringt nochmal um die 50ltr.:smoki

ich stelle später noch ein bild ein, damit der umbau, den ich meine, auch besser verstanden wird.


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
schon fertig, übung macht eben den meister. 

 

so sieht er jetzt aus

 

so würde ich ihn umbauen

die trennwand darf nich bis ganz nach unten gehen, weil wir sonst mit unseren schmutzablauf probleme bekommen könnten (was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt). 

besser wäre es wenn sie bis ganz nach unten reicht, weil uns dort wasser durchfließt und dort nicht durchs ganze __ hel-x geleitet wird.:? 

du mußt mal schaun (wenn du es so machen solltest) ob du evtl. dünnes material für die trennwand-verlängerung besorgen kannst, 
damit wir mit der wand bis zum boden gehen können.
ich bin nicht vor ort, wenn ja, mußt du schon selbst schauen, ob dann noch ein schmutzablass möglich ist.


----------



## hansemann (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo Olli-P und Jürgen-V,
hallo alle anderen Forumsmitglieder,

nachdem ich die Maße der Filterkammer gelesen habe, begann ich auch sofort zu rechnen:shock 
Der Filter macht ja auf dem Bild ordentlich was her, ich dachte zuerst auch, da passt jede Menge Filtermaterial rein.
Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, der Vortex ist für eine effektive Grobschmutzabscheidung zu klein, also er wird auch noch als Filterkammer zweckentfremdet, dann haben wir für viel Geld ca. 300 Liter Filterfläche, also wird serienmäßig wenig Leistung für viel Geld angeboten. Gut das der Filter gebraucht war und sich somit der Preis natürlich relativiert. 

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Ein Sieb (gekauft oder selbstgebastelt) als Vorabscheidung, dann eine runde 500 Liter Regentonne mit Helix, wäre dann wohl günstiger und effektiver, wenn es mir gelingt, dass Helix in der Tonne gleichmäßig zu durchströmen, oder???

Angenommen der Einlauf der 500-Liter-Regentonne ist unten, der Ablauf oben:

Wenn ich jetzt ähnlich wie bei einem Patronenfilter viele T-Stücke für den Einlauf verwende, habe ich immer noch keine gleichmäßige Durchströmung des Helix erreicht, oder? (Wäre zu einfach, ist mir klar) 

Also wie erreiche ich eine effektive Helixdurchströmung in einer 500-Liter-Regentonne?

Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine einfache Lösung:beeten 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## tams (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo, echt super Eure Hilfe, vielen Dank   

Habe zum besseren Verständnis die einzelnen Trennwände nochmals genau vermessen. Vielleichts hilft's ja.
















Danke Jürgen für Deine Zeichnung. Ist mir nun schon viel deutlicher mit den Bohrungen. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden wie das mit den Trennwändenverlängerungen nach unten gemeint ist. Zwei Trennwände (1. nd 4. Trennwand) reichen nicht bis nach unten, sondern haben jeweils einen Zwischenraum von 20cm nach unten bis zum Boden. Du meinst ich solle diese beiden Wände nach unter verlängern? Hmm, falls ja mal sehen wie ich das machen kann und mit welchem Material.

Zur Vorfilterung: Ich überlege momentan ob ich nicht eine Sifi2 in die Vortex packe. Habe in einem anderen Forum ein Anebot für eine gebrauchte gesehen.
Nachdem mir nun klar ist, wie viel bzw. wie wenig Filtermaterial reingeht, bin ich froh dass der Filter relativ günstig war. Aber mit Euer Hilfe, dem richtigen Filtermaterial und vielleicht einer Sifi wird's für meine 20000l hoffentlich reichen.
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
@hans


> nachdem ich die Maße der Filterkammer gelesen habe, begann ich auch sofort zu rechnen
> Der Filter macht ja auf dem Bild ordentlich was her, ich dachte zuerst auch, da passt jede Menge Filtermaterial rein.
> Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, der Vortex ist für eine effektive Grobschmutzabscheidung zu klein, also er wird auch noch als Filterkammer zweckentfremdet, dann haben wir für viel Geld ca. 300 Liter Filterfläche, also wird serienmäßig wenig Leistung für viel Geld angeboten. Gut das der Filter gebraucht war und sich somit der Preis natürlich relativiert.



da stimme ich dir zu, für meine versuchszwecke wäre der auch was gewesen,
für thomas ehr nicht. aber jetzt hat er ihn und wir müssen halt das beste daraus machen. 



> Jetzt meine Frage:
> Ein Sieb (gekauft oder selbstgebastelt) als Vorabscheidung, dann eine runde 500 Liter Regentonne mit Helix, wäre dann wohl günstiger und effektiver, wenn es mir gelingt, dass Helix in der Tonne gleichmäßig zu durchströmen, oder???



fast richtig.
in eine 500ltr. tonne kriegst du auch nicht viel mehr __ hel-x rein. 
wie du schon sagtest, *die richtige durchströmung ist genauso wichtig wie das filtermaterial selbst.*



> Wenn ich jetzt ähnlich wie bei einem Patronenfilter viele T-Stücke für den Einlauf verwende, habe ich immer noch keine gleichmäßige Durchströmung des Helix erreicht, oder? (Wäre zu einfach, ist mir klar)



testen hans.

@thomas


> Danke Jürgen für Deine Zeichnung. Ist mir nun schon viel deutlicher mit den Bohrungen. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden wie das mit den Trennwändenverlängerungen nach unten gemeint ist.



hmm, das wasser geht immer den leichtesten weg.
nimm mal ein schaumstoffmatte und halte sie in einen bachlauf.
das wasser wird sich leicht vor der matte auftürmen und der größte teil wird
daran vorbei fließen, weil dies der leichtere weg ist.
genauso ist bei deinem filter.
das meißte wasser wird nicht den weg durch die engen kanäle durchs hel-x nehmen,
sondern durch den offenen wiederstands-losen öffnung unter deiner trennwand fließen.:? 
das wäre dann eine schlechte durchströmung, verstanden?



> Zur Vorfilterung: Ich überlege momentan ob ich nicht eine Sifi2 in die Vortex packe.



kannst du machen, ein spaltsieb wäre meiner meinung nach aber die bessere wahl.
er entfernt den schmutz schneller aus deinem system und erleichtert damit auch
deinen eh schon kleineren biofilter die arbeit.


----------



## tams (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hmm ich bin nun nach Euren Ausführungen überhaupt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich den Filter nicht besser wieder verkaufen sollte, mir 2 Auerboxen oder zwei IBC-Container hole und den Filter selber baue. Das geringe Volumen des Filters nervt mich jetzt schon:evil 
Habe meinen Teich schon mit der Hand gebaggert (14 Tonnen), einen Fehler bei der Randzone gemacht (zum Glück schon wieder ausgebügelt) und will nun nicht durch den falschen Filter alles wieder falsch machen, sondern ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben. Na mal sehen...

Gruß und heißen Dank für alle guten Tipps.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi tortsen
du kannst den zurück geben, ich dachte das war ein privatkauf?:shock 

na dann weg damit, keine frage.



> zwei IBC-Container hole und den Filter selber baue.



so würde ich es auch machen 

da hast du jede menge reserven und geld sparst du dir auch noch ein.


----------



## tams (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi, 

zurückgeben ist nicht, habe den Filter von privat aus der Nähe von Bemen geholt. Muß nun sehen wie ich ihn wieder loswerde. Wenn nicht in einem der einschlägigen Foren, dann eben über 1,2,3

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo Torsten,

das ist ja echt blöd, erst Filter kaufen, dann wieder verkaufen zu müssen.

Ich hatte Dich allerdings "gewarnt" vor diesen Fertigteilen...


----------



## tams (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hallo Dodi, 

hast ja Recht Dodi, mußte auch durch die Beiträge hier erkennen, daß der Filter ein einfach zu geringes Filtervolumen bietet. Nun werd ich eben aus Schaden klug und hoffe wenigstens den Preis zu erzielen den ich bezahlt hatte. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## tattoo_hh (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

irgendjemand wird einen kleineren teich haben oder "einfachere" fischen (nicht falsch verstehen) bei denen der filteraufwand geringer ist... und der wird mit so einem teil sicher auch hoch zufrieden sein.
es muss halt zusammen passen...


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi


> irgendjemand wird einen kleineren teich haben oder "einfachere" fischen (nicht falsch verstehen) bei denen der filteraufwand geringer ist... und der wird mit so einem teil sicher auch hoch zufrieden sein.
> es muss halt zusammen passen...



der meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## tams (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Hi, 

habe den Filter nun bei 1,2,3 eingestellt und hoffe mit etwas Glück meinen Preis zu bekommen.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

hi
ich drücke dir daumen torsten.


----------



## tams (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bestückung 5-Kammer Reihenvortex*

Danke Jürgen!


----------

